# Best Weight Pull Bloodline



## vanity

I'm interested in weight pull and was wondering which bloodline has the best charateristics to succeed in weight pull.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

No blood line, if you ask me. WP is more of an individual thing, the best thing to do (if looking for a pup) is find parents that have what you want, in this case you would want to find a sire and dam that have done WP and been successful (not necessarily the best, but can "hold there own" in there field). Then grow from that, its important to do research and make sure there isnt any health issues in that family of dogs (i.e. hip dysplasia)


----------



## StaffyDaddy

I wouldn't say one line in particular is superior to others, as much as what breeders offer dogs with better working backgrounds. Look around, search for reputable breeders that actively work their dogs, and breed for performance. Look for pedigrees with champion titles... You can ask a few people on here who might be able to point you in the right direction, or you can go to ADBA and UKC sponsored events and look for performance breeders there. Good luck!!


----------



## DOMN8R

*IMO, It all depends on what your looking for in a wp dog. Differant bloodlines are good in many differant ways.*


----------



## bahamutt99

Any dog that has a lot of drive, sound structure and a good trainer should do well at weight pull.


----------



## cane76

The lines that have *"been*"most successful have *"been*" bred for it specifically,and are enriched bloodlines as well,these being,eddington,spaulding[Chevy red dog]bonacorsi,and dagger,many of these lines are directly related "*CAULK FULL OF ACES AND WORLD RECORD HOLDERS*,but when it comes too pound for pound the standard apbt or game dog is hard to beat and pound for pound the best,BUT AS mentioned above any dog with heart and health can and will "get r done" with proper training.
Heres a photo of Bob Bonacorsis trophy's just to silence the naysayers who say these whopper"mutts" are no better than any other and are basically beast that will only win the most weight pulled,also photoed his dog porky who holds the world record for most weight pulled on ice.
Plenty of ribbons and before tAlking crap ask yourself if you infact have such a impressive display of ribbons in weight pull?
















and bonacorsis pork,the record holder,what a amazing dog,9 times out of ten the gripe held by apbt purest is that these"*MUTTS* are of enriched blood and not pure bred,infact many in the game dog community have spread the rumor that eddy eddington was infact killed for mixing pure bred dogs with mastiffs and American bulldog[wanna be a whopper] to get a ultimate pull dog,which is true,but the murder part,complete b.s.
Bonacosi[sp] porky,a amazingly Strong and beautiful working specimen,no matter what the breed or activity this dog could do a decent job at it,not game but gameness is not important when a dog is a massive beast with a never say die attitude,jmo








Keith the mutt loving,bandog enthusiast!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

cane76 said:


> The lines that have *"been*"most successful have *"been*" bred for it specifically,and are enriched bloodlines as well,these being,eddington,spaulding[Chevy red dog]bonacorsi,and dagger,many of these lines are directly related "*CAULK FULL OF ACES AND WORLD RECORD HOLDERS*,but when it comes too pound for pound the standard apbt or game dog is hard to beat and pound for pound the best,BUT AS mentioned above any dog with heart and health can and will "get r done" with proper training.
> Heres a photo of Bob Bonacorsis trophy's just to silence the naysayers who say these whopper"mutts" are no better than any other and are basically beast that will only win the most weight pulled,also photoed his dog porky who holds the world record for most weight pulled on ice.
> Plenty of ribbons and before tAlking crap ask yourself if you infact have such a impressive display of ribbons in weight pull?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bonacorsis pork,the record holder,what a amazing dog,9 times out of ten the gripe held by apbt purest is that these"*MUTTS* are of enriched blood and not pure bred,infact many in the game dog community have spread the rumor that eddy eddington was infact killed for mixing pure bred dogs with mastiffs and American bulldog[wanna be a whopper] to get a ultimate pull dog,which is true,but the murder part,complete b.s.
> Bonacosi[sp] porky,a amazingly Strong and beautiful working specimen,no matter what the breed or activity this dog could do a decent job at it,not game but gameness is not important when a dog is a massive beast with a never say die attitude,jmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith the mutt loving,bandog enthusiast!


Good lord!!! That's a loooot of ribbons! Thanks for sharing that bit of info keith!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

Eddie Falin has bred many great weight pull dogs over the last 20 years. Even though he's no longer breeding, there's alot of his good blood still available out there. They will be true to the apbt size and structure as well.

We've had alot of luck out of the Collett & Camelot lines as well.


----------



## Bethb2007

Actually, I have seen some good ones, with nice peds, that don't go back to bandogs. Nicole from pocket pits has some good ones. Magnum force has some great dogs with gamebred peds. Predator spice is new, but his peds are nice too. Also, Tatonka used to have some good ones that were old Sorrells lines.


----------



## cane76

Bethb2007 said:


> Actually, I have seen some good ones, with nice peds, that don't go back to bandogs. Nicole from pocket pits has some good ones. Magnum force has some great dogs with gamebred peds. Predator spice is new, but his peds are nice too. Also, Tatonka used to have some good ones that were old Sorrells lines.


oh most definitely,any good apbt can weight pull,they excel at it,the best out there really,i was just expressing my opinion along with a little fact about the big oklahoma bulldogs.


----------



## TrudiMyPitt

My girl can pull a tire from a traoctor. across the yard on her sled witch is good for a dog that has no training to speak of. just fun stuff we do at the farm for giggles.


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels

Bob Bonacorsi and Mark Landers are the top dudes in the game if u ask me but bob is retired at least thats what im told

as for the best bloodline......every line has there good dogs and there bad dogs 

the "well bred" game dogs from the greenwoods and the bullocks (i think i spelled that wrong) are at every adba show that i attened in utah and ya they look great in the ring and maybe they can scrap a bit but when they put em on the track they dont do anything maybe if i trained one it would do something.....i dont know......all i know is im not impressed with em


i say M.G.K. whopper and dagger for the big lines as for the little lines i would say magnum force kennels falins pits and the red boy jeep bloodline


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels

this dude is coming over to train his razors edge dog sometime this week we will see how well that goes


----------



## cane76

yes montain gator kennels do well,but i wonder about even more ab blood being added by them,either way there good,actually the biggest dog ive ever seen was from mgk,150 pound plus american bulldog,who wins a few most weight pulled at shows,but most apbt folks arent impressed,
heres mugsy!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

most "pull dawgs" are mutts. if you want an apbt do your homework. it is accepted in the weight pull world to mix breeds with the apbt. any eddington, whopper, dagger, and some camelot dogs are all mutts. some apbt lines popular in weight pulling would be falins, collet(i like these dogs alot), tnt just to name a few


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels

mark dosent need to cross ab into his pit bull line his pits are allready bigger and stronger than most abs on the planet


----------



## cane76

jeremy @ aftershockennels said:


> mark dosent need to cross ab into his pit bull line his pits are allready bigger and stronger than most abs on the planet


your probably right,they look like pure bred xxl red nose dogs and are very impresive,although i'd hate to fork out that kind of dough,jmo.
http://bildge.tzo.com:2372/apbtmales.html


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

the 2008 apa weight pull champion is not an apbt. it is a mutt, look at the pedigree posted on his site, doesn't anyone see all that dagger blood? again these are mutt pull dawgs trying to be passed off as purebred apbt which they are not.


----------



## jbh38

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> the 2008 apa weight pull champion is not an apbt. it is a mutt, look at the pedigree posted on his site, doesn't anyone see all that dagger blood? again these are mutt pull dawgs trying to be passed off as purebred apbt which they are not.


Which 2008 APA champion? There are 12 classes, 2 MWPP and 2 MWP trophies, so there isn't just one champion.

The one that won MWPP for under 60 was Rosie, a patterdale, I don't guess you were talking about her.

There are a lot of good lines out there weight pulling. We have Dangerzone pulling, and they do fine. Winmor Kennels, she has game style dogs pulling, Seneca, ADBA National Champion. We had Dixie from Holly, she always works great. I have Loea, who is from Victorinos. I have a jeep/nigerino with an attitude that will pull. We also have a patterdale pulling and soon a jagdterrier pulling. We have our big dogs too, we have dagger, but Matrix was only 55 lbs, pure dagger, pulled her heart out every time. We have also pulled Scotlyn dogs. We even had a couple of Razor Edge dogs that pulled and worked great. Missy Villines produces some great weight pull dogs.

I know Dagger, Whopper, some of the other lines are more known for weight pull, but there are many bloodlines out there doing it.

I would find a weight pull kennel with dogs that you like and people that are willing to guide you and go with that.


----------



## jbh38

"Plenty of ribbons and before tAlking crap ask yourself if you infact have such a impressive display of ribbons in weight pull?"

There is one person I can think of with more ribbons and trophies than that, and it is Don Taylor. He always had great dogs.


----------



## cane76

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> the 2008 apa weight pull champion is not an apbt. it is a mutt, look at the pedigree posted on his site, doesn't anyone see all that dagger blood? again these are mutt pull dawgs trying to be passed off as purebred apbt which they are not.


everyone knows what a whopper dog is and it isnt a mutt,maybe not a apbt but not a mutt,and what kind of "apbt' do you own since you like to through the "mutt" term around so liberaly?oh,i see you have gotti dogs,roflmao,and you have the gull to call these dogs mutts,at least they do something,lol,what a farce.


----------



## los44

cane76 said:


> your probably right,they look like pure bred xxl red nose dogs and are very impresive,although i'd hate to fork out that kind of dough,jmo.
> http://bildge.tzo.com:2372/apbtmales.html


i agree, i tell you the phat albert is one hell of a dog, quite a specimen!


----------



## 33MTA3

*da tnt/condra dogs*

tnt/condra dogs are currently being viewed da most in weight pulling comp. eventhough some of da dogs names may have change dey still tnt/condra bloodline. like da chaingang and falins pits


----------



## cane76

what does *"da"* mean?


----------



## 33MTA3

da: as in the, street trem.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Cash, on these Bulldog sites "da" stands for Dog Aggression. I would suggest using the correct term "the" that way people don't misunderstand what you're saying.


----------



## 33MTA3

okay, thank you. see dat what site for, one helping the other


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels

so does anybody know that it was ralph greenwoods idea to create whopper and it was ralph greenwood that opened the stud books to let these bad bad bad ugly mutts into the adba and that it all happened back in the 80's wayyyyy back when most of u dident even have pubes

dont hate if u want to put a whopper dog in his/her place then get up off ur a$$ and train a dog to pull then show up and see what this game is all about it aint easy it takes alot of heart from the owner and the dog and most dogs wont even do it and even if they do pull most of em' give up at 800lbs

and as for the dagger dogs i think they just might be pure i have owned a few and have had about 8 pass through my hands they acted and looked like straight up pit bull but......................what do i know


----------



## sammy

People can believe whatever they want, that's their choice.

But in the end, anyone that knows what a gamedog really is will tell you they 
don't weigh 100+ lbs. 

I'm not busting on these so called "weight pull" bloodlines. If that's what 
someone likes, good for them. Just don't get them mixed up with a real 
bulldog.


----------



## cane76

jeremy @ aftershockennels said:


> bad bad bad ugly mutts


This is sarcasm i hope?Duh.


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels

cane76 said:


> This is sarcasm i hope?Duh.


some are good lookin and........

some of them are ugly i have an inbred chevy bitch that is buttfugly but when i outcross her mannnnnn them pups come out good lookin and love to work

find a pic of wentz' heavy D he is real ugly but he has broke the record b4 i dont think it still stands but still


----------



## cane76

I like them ugly,to me it means they where not selected for looks but performance.
Also could mean they were selected for genetic mutations,but not as often with these performance types.
Just take a look at some of the top game dogs in history,too some ugly,to me perfection,jmo.
Haven't seen heavy d",post up a photo.
My thing is objecting to these dogs being called mutts,I dont believe line bred dogs over multiple generations to be mutts,weather bullies,XXL pull dogs or whatever.
The idea of the bandog goes back beyond Shakespearian times actually[crazy enough].
And for me the word mutt is the equivalent to a racial slur in humanity which most of us are guilty of[at least i am],if it has time,effort and a goal behind it,weather its a f1 or a product of multiple generation breedings i prefer the term"*TYPE*,but who care what i prefer,just my honest opinion.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

The XXL dogs pulling doesnt bother me at all. Its rare though that their body % compares to that of a real apbt. Thats one reason why some organizations got rid of the MWP. It's expected that a 100+ lb dog will pull more weight that a 45 lb dog.

Eddie Falin had more trophies, ribbons, & plaques than anyone I have ever seen. HUNDREDS, probably thousands. His dogs awards didnt just fill walls, they filled up entire rooms. I have some video I took of his somewhere. I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

behind the scenes clips

This shows a little of what Eddies dogs have achieved.


----------



## chic4pits

cane76 said:


> yes montain gator kennels do well,but i wonder about even more ab blood being added by them,either way there good,actually the biggest dog ive ever seen was from mgk,150 pound plus american bulldog,who wins a few most weight pulled at shows,but most apbt folks arent impressed,
> heres mugsy!


OMG! Cain that's not a dog!!! that's a horse!!!! LOL! man he is beautiful.....is he one of yours?


----------



## cane76

No way!i dont care for Johnson bulldogs,i mean i like them but out of all the dogs out there it isn't something I'd seek out.This dog is SCARY as hell,when you go into its yard it barks at you like it wants to kill you and is only secured by a tiny chain attached to a fence,also it roams the front yard free while its owner drinks beer,i saw the dog one day and had to stop my car,i was like holy crap,what kind of mastiff is that,then i saw it was a bulldog.Hes a big slob,but i encouraged the owner to try pulling and from what Ive heard on other forums hes one some trophy's/ribbons.most weight pulled mind you,the owner dosent train that dog at all in weight pull,he just does it out of pure strength,i doubt he has any real technique or strategy.


----------



## cane76

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> behind the scenes clips
> 
> This shows a little of what Eddies dogs have achieved.


Pretty impresive collection!,Don't know whats up with the pits at dog park album,is that yours?
Question for another thread,will definetly derail this one.


----------



## cane76

Anyone have any pedigrees of some of the fallins fondation dogs,At one time he was involved in other sporting ventures with bulldogs if im not mistaken,id like to see some of those,unless its watchdog/eli/ruffian stuff,ive seen that before.Id like to hear him actually speak,every time he starts it cuts off to some photos of other stuff,he sure has one hell of a yard,i guess thats your modern day dogman right there.!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

cane76 said:


> Anyone have any pedigrees of some of the fallins fondation dogs,At one time he was involved in other sporting ventures with bulldogs if im not mistaken,id like to see some of those,unless its watchdog/eli/ruffian stuff,ive seen that before.Id like to hear him actually speak,every time he starts it cuts off to some photos of other stuff,he sure has one hell of a yard,i guess thats your modern day dogman right there.!


Also has some TNT stuff. He "had" one hell of a yard. Decided a couple months ago to retire and has sold off just about everything. So glad we took these videos before it was too late.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

cane76 said:


> Pretty impresive collection!,Don't know whats up with the pits at dog park album,is that yours?
> Question for another thread,will definetly derail this one.


This is all I will mention on this board concerning responsible owners, properly trained dogs and dog parks. I've been in several "discussions" on the topic on here, and refuse to do it again. Some people refuse to accept the fact that there are "exceptions to the rules".

Yes, those are a few of our dogs at the dog park where they go all the time. We have very well behaved, balanced and socialized (since birth) apbts that do very well and enjoy the dog park. They have never (in over 7 years) given us a reason not to take them, so we do. You can ask anyone on this board that has a dog from us or have met any of our dogs and they will agree that our dogs tolerance for other dogs is different from your average "APBT". I understand that some dogs or owners have no business going to a dog park, but our dogs are defiently an exception to the rule.


----------



## cane76

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> You can ask anyone on this board that has a dog from us or have met any of our dogs and they will agree that our dogs tolerance for other dogs is different from your average "APBT". I understand that some dogs or owners have no business going to a dog park, but our dogs are defiantly an exception to the rule.


I don't want to ask anyone anything,I'm not in the mood for long,drawn out debate on apbt etiquette,everyone does one thing or another someone disagrees with,it's your deal,your dogs and your responsibility.
I personally prefer apbts with the rustic temperament of the ancient bulldog,its my preference and its not suitable for dog parks in my opinion.


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249644] :: COUNT'S A/A JUMBO RED DOG

this is the stud i am gonna use he is heavy whopper but looks pretty dam good and oh as for not body pounding the game dogs jumbo has gone over 100X his body weight and chevy has done over 160X


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels




----------



## cane76

get r done!ha!that dog looks good,big oklahoma bulldog,typical in type.
Kicker was a butt ugly dog,ill give him that much,leggy with a gay tail if i remember corectly and the ear crop of a doberman lol,although he did produce a few good ones,not a whole host but a few..


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels

he is getting bred to my whopper bitch she is a grandaughter of chevy it should click up real nice


----------



## bahamutt99

cane76 said:


> I like them ugly,to me it means they where not selected for looks but performance.


I have nothing to add. This just made me LMAO.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Personally, I would put my money on the OFK line.......it has yet to be established but is due soon and I hear its all the rage!


----------



## Sadie's Dad

OldFortKennels said:


> Personally, I would put my money on the OFK line.......it has yet to be established but is due soon and I hear its all the rage!


Funny LOL nothin like tooting your own horn:rofl::rofl::rofl::hammer:


----------



## cane76

bahamutt99 said:


> I have nothing to add. This just made me LMAO.


A better way to put would be that i prefer a rustic dog with little emphasis on beauty.I do know that a dog can be a major mutation and not be bred for performance naturally.


----------



## Pitcrew

Well they don't put a 45 lb dog against a 90 lb dog, so I would just say go for the size and look of the dog you like, condition them properly and go for it.
I personally prefer the standard APBT that adheres to the standards but that is just me. And no I certainly can't take mine to dog parks.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

Pitcrew said:


> Well they don't put a 45 lb dog against a 90 lb dog, so I would just say go for the size and look of the dog you like, condition them properly and go for it.
> I personally prefer the standard APBT that adheres to the standards but that is just me. And no I certainly can't take mine to dog parks.


Actually, the two dogs would be in different weight classes, but still going head to head for the body pound or mwp.

Our Lil' Tinkerbelle dog has pulled 200x her body weight and Dennis Pits Hemi Baracuda has pulled around 220-230x his body weight. Did I mention that these two will be bred together? :woof:


----------



## Itellitlikeitis

It's funny to me when people call the whopper/chevy line, dagger line, camelot line, basically most xl lines of the breed mutts. Did it ever occur to those of you that make that comment that the breed itself is a mutt breed. Open your eyes the breed is not an actual pure breed of any kind. Almost all K9's are mutts. Ever since humans kept K9's in captivity and bred them mutts were created and opened the door for new breeds new mutts. So stop that they are mutts bs. If you have an APBT or bully I guarantee you it's a mutt to begin with so stfu. On another note. For the XL of breed Whopper/Chevy, Dagger is at the top of the food chain. For the smaller of breed there's not just a couple there are lots of them you gotta do your research. As for blues greyline is best.


----------



## bahamutt99

Nice. Your first post is telling people "stfu" and basically saying that we shouldn't worry about protecting the breed since all breeds are mutts. (Which begs the question: "why bother joining a board dedicated to a dog breed if you feel that way?") Welcome to GPB. I can see you'll get along famously.


----------

